# First time ATITool user



## t3ch4m3 (Feb 11, 2005)

I've just downloaded the version 0.0.23 and started the find max core utility. It's been running for an hour. Is this normal? I have a radeon 9800 pro 256. Any help would be cool.


----------



## Joint Ops Addict (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm on the same page as you.  I have a Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB.  I let ATITool run overnight for over 8 hours!!  I am also wondering if this is normal.  Sorry for the noob questions, but I gotta know!


----------



## Christer (Feb 11, 2005)

Why not just increase it manually by say 5mhz each time and run the 3d view and artifact thing for a minute or 2? It should have the same effect but like 150x faster.....


----------



## Beachy (Feb 18, 2005)

I am also new to the ATI tool.  I only have a 9600XT which has a 500 core and 325 mem default setting.  Which is the better to overclock core or mem, or should I try increments on each?  Make your answers fool proof and easy for a no ideas overclocker to understand please


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 18, 2005)

Dont do the manual thing that christer said, its just easier and better to let ATI Tool to do it all for you. Btw Christer running artifact scan for 2 mins wont help much coz it may run for 2 mins with no artifacts but not for 10 mins because of the heat that it will produce after running at a higher speed + longer time.

Do this: 
1) Find Max Core ~ 30-60 Minutes. Keep a watch on ATI tool because it will restart and start all over finding max core when it hits the point it cannot go further. (so after 1 hour go and stop it and look @ the logfile to see what the highest OC was).

2) Do exactly the same as Step 1 except using "Find Max Mem".

3) Now u have your results of the highest core oc/mem oc you can have, Subtract 15Mhz off the core and the mem results u just got.  Set your clock speed at those values and then run "Scan for Artifacts" for as long as you want (I'd suggest +-2Hrs).

4) If it finds artifacts, then either get better cooling for your gfx card OR take some more mhz off each slider. (obviously then run scan for artifacts again until ATI Tool cant find any artifacts).

Remember, you should get proper cooling equipment for your gfx card when OCing it!


----------



## Down1oader (Feb 20, 2005)

cool thanks for that reply its really helpfull ive just got ati tool too with my x850xtpe, i tried 0.23 but it wouldnt work only 0.24b2 works so im using that! hope to get some good clocks soon


----------

